# Mole on face?



## Scribbly (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey, I was just worried recently about a spot/mole which seems to have appeared on my hedgehog Bread's face very recently. Here are some pictures from before and after, as you can see it's quite a small spot but my girlfriend is panicking about it because any change in the hog panics her 

Before (a few weeks ago):









After (today):









The hog is entirely normal, no changes in behaviour or anything to report on that front... hoping it's just a spot and nothing serious.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

IMO, it wouldn't hurt to have a vet take a look at it, just in case. Facial/oral tumors are pretty common in hedgehogs, and while it could be nothing serious, it's always good to catch things early if it is an actual issue.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Clean the nevus and the area around it, use a toothpick (do not use a cotton stick to tip or wipe) to mix the liquid and sediment, and then tip a little amount of the mole remover and apply it onto the middle of the nevus. The area would turn to white colour after 1 minute. Use alcohol or water to clean the mole area after 10 minutes (If you tip the amount of mole remover properly, you don't have to clean). The mole would peel off (May help with finger) in 8 to 20 days. Repeat the process again until the mole peeling off if the colour of the nevus is dark. (it is suggested applying the liquid to nevus on hands or legs first to see the results and learn to control the usage before applying the liquid to other areas of the body, DON'T TRY on FACE for the first time!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please do not use a mole remover made for humans on any animal. Many things made for humans are dangerous or deadly to animals. There is no reason to remove a mole from a hedgehog's face unless its causing a problem and then it should only be done by a Vet.


----------

